# Waterproof guitar case?



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

You know, I think pelican is the best place to start. You may want to see if they make custom enclosures. I have a ton of photo gear that I keep in pelican cases, they're bombproof.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I've helped haul one down Deso/Gray. I believe it was in an old hard case and the owner had a special dry bag built for the case at Jacks Plastic Welding. The hard case you should be able to pick up at any good music store. The dry bag I saw was made with Red PVC and had Guitar written all over it. I believe Down River in Denver can make you a custom dry bag also if you want it made locally. Good Luck.
Dan


----------

